# Skaven Jezzails



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I have 8 Skaven Jezzail units. Do I run one unit of eight, or two units of four?

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, there are choices here. Mainly, is your opponent a Gunline, or are they Combat? If combat, I'd suggest 2x4, but if gunline, and can outrange you, then 1x8 is better, for shooting casualties, as no gunliner will let you pick off his Engineers, Mages, or Crew.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, Vaz!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Id say that more small units are always better as Skaven _if_ you can spare the special slots. This thanks to the infamous Skaven LD. Regardless how you try you wont get above 7 on "non ninjarat" skirmishing units. Thus its better that only a few run away then alot of em:wink:

Basically there are 2 "magical numbers": 5 and 9. Those are the 2 numbers where folks needs to kill another one to create a panic test. If you run 5 then 2 must die to take a panictest and if you run 9 then 3 must perish. 
If you run 1 big unit Id strongly suggest getting the 9th rat for them. Causing 3 kills on a skirmishing unit with a fairly ok save aint that simple with normal shooting, killing "only" 2 is _alot_ easier k:

Jezzails are bullet magnets so do what you can to keep em fighting another turn:good:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

For the reasons Maiden said above, I never found Jezzails to be worth it in general. They tend to just get sniped constantly.

The best bet with jezzails, IF you must use them, is to deploy far back in a position which will enable you to shoot heavily armoured units or cavalry but be unable to be shot back by their own ranged weapons. IIRC you have the same range as, or out range all other non war machine based missile units.


----------

